# Surrogacy abroad - Living in Republic of Ireland



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there

I'm on the Surrogacy thread also.  But I just thought I'd post here too.  I don't know if this area is only for people going through their own IVF etc?  

I'm just trying to reach people in the Republic of Ireland who are also on the surrogacy abroad journey.  I'd love to touch base with you if you're out there.  Trying to pool information, get advice etc.  

Anyone out there?  (Hey Kare72, I know you're there too!   )

I'd love to hear from you if you're there.

Thanks

Mary


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I remembered seeing this some time ago

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263796.0

Good luck !


----------

